
John Stewart Used White-Hat Hacker Analogy for Trump - artur_makly
John always blows me away. he actually uses the `White-Hat` Hacker analogy i&#x27;ve always used:<p>&quot;But in a way, Donald Trump’s presidency has been a positive, because it shows that American democratic exceptionalism is not a birthright. He’s like a white-hat hacker. You go: ‘‘I think we’ve done a great job of building a safeguarded system. Could you test the vulnerabilities?’’ The hacker goes — boop, boop, boop — ‘‘I’m in through the back door, and I stole all your information.’’ With Donald Trump it’s like: ‘‘We have a very fair and impartial judiciary. What do you think, Donald?” He goes — boop, boop, boop — ‘‘Actually, if I move some people around, I can turn it into a corrupt partisan affair.’’ &quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;interactive&#x2F;2020&#x2F;06&#x2F;15&#x2F;magazine&#x2F;jon-stewart-interview.html\
======
abdelhamidem
Yeah, great analogy. It's just that i'm not sure the best analogy to trump is
"white hacker"

~~~
gshdg
Chaos monkey seems more apt. Except set loose in a system without robust
resiliency.

